# cobbler



## busters bbq (Sep 22, 2008)

tried a cobbler, or atleast an attempt at one tonight.

used peach pie filling, and a real sweet cornmeal batter. an sprinkled cinnimin sugar and nutmeg over the top. baled in over at 425 until it looked cooked. it was good and all. I googled imaged come cobbler after i made mine and the topping i seen in pics looks more like a pastry. 

anyone have any advice?

im thinking i can make up a couple dozen for the weekend dinners in the restuarant.


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've made a over a thousand cobblers, yes that is correct, hey when yer in scouts ya make a bunch of em over the years! The pie fillin works fine, use it all the time, now fer the toppin, we've always used a cake mix, just mix up followin the directions an pour over the top a yer pie fillin, bake at 350* till the cake be done. A very tasety treat indeed! These work great fer big batch's. There also be a recipe fer cobbler with a sourdough toppin, thin it was on here too, will have ta see ifin I can find it fer ya.

The scout type cobbler always be a hit no matter who we be feedin it to though.

Good luck.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20901
Here's one from the Iowa Gatherin in July.

Here's the sourdough one.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...rdough+cobbler


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer more of a biscuit type topper on my cobbler. The sourdough fills that bill nicely. Otherwise, I use the recipe from what we refer to as "The Plaid Cookbook" in my house, the Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.  I can post it if you don't have that book and are interested.


----------



## krusher (Sep 23, 2008)

this is one that me and the family love, it is apple cobbler, this recipe makes enough foor about 8 servings, and it fits nice in a 9x13

Apple Filling:
5 cups apples, peeled, sliced
3/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup water
1 tablespoon butter, softened
Topping:
1/2 cup flour, sifted
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 egg, slightly beaten
*Preparation:*

In a medium bowl, combine apples, 3/4 cup sugar, 2 tablespoons flour, cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon salt, vanilla and water. Turn into a lightly buttered 9x13-inch pan. Dot apples with 1 tablespoon butter. 
Combine all topping ingredients. Beat with wooden spoon until batter is smooth. Drop batter in 9 portions, over the apples, spacing evenly. Batter will spread during baking. Bake 35 to 40 minutes at 375Â° or until apples are tender and crust is golden brown. Serve warm with cream or ice cream.


----------

